# Yusra Medical College



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

who has given the test of yusra med colelge and who got admission?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> who has given the test of yusra med colelge and who got admission?


I didnt even give the test but i got in..

They are short of students..


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

so you are coming to yusra?
what are your fsc marks n mtric n uhs marks


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> so you are coming to yusra?
> what are your fsc marks n mtric n uhs marks


No,
Not comin to yusra...

And o and alevel.


----------



## reeba (Oct 1, 2013)

Where is the merit list of yusra displayed?


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

reeba said:


> Where is the merit list of yusra displayed?


in college, call the admission office tell your name and father name they will tell you yours nts marks and tell you that your name is in merit or not


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

aqeel.ahmed said:


> in college, call the admission office tell your name and father name they will tell you yours nts marks and tell you that your name is in merit or not


U going for it?

Y not wait for riphah?


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

Crypt what about Ripah aptitude test? Is it going to be a hard one do we have to prepare for it??? Btw whats your UHS aggregate mine is 76% only


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Mohsin said:


> Crypt what about Ripah aptitude test? Is it going to be a hard one do we have to prepare for it??? Btw whats your UHS aggregate mine is 76% only


I forgot the riphah test pattern...
And yes u need to prepare for it..:|


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

How? :?

They first told me my merit was 150 something and now,its in 200's.
Something isnt right


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

the merit of riphah is 73 or 74... which include 37.5 uhs,12.5 riphah test,40 fsc,10 matric. Y should i prepare for test m fed up. so i am planing for yusra .


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

then u joined yusra......or...somewhere else?

- - - Updated - - -

if anybody knows about last year merit of yusra then plzzz!!!!!! do tell me.


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Have anybody applied in islamabad medical and dental college?


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

do u want 2 apply there?? wtx ur aggregate in uhs?


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah I guess its far better than yusra medical college! 
My fsc result is not yet out. But hopefully my aggregate will be above 71%. Wb your aggregate?


----------

